# Recurring Daily - Windows Refocuses to Desktop at 12:00 (Midnight)



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Win 10 Pro - Upgraded from Win 7

Hi guys, I have had an issue ever since I built this computer, but only at this point has it become much more of a nuisance. 

*Problem:*At midnight each day, if I am working/using an application in full screen mode (such as a full-screened game or movie), the system will automatically focus on the desktop. Think "ALT+TAB" but to desktop. The symptom does not sure for things applications in windowed-fullscreen.

*Troubleshooting:*



Enabling & disabling the following showed no difference: "Task Scheduler Library -> Microsoft -> Windows -> Maintenance"
I do not have dropbox or similar syncing software that requires some sort of pull from a cloud
Full scan performed with Malwarebytes and Windows defender


Any help or suggestions or where to look is highly appreciated!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've been facing the same nuisance since the 1803 update, go into full screen of the game, it will trigger the focus assist, now go back to your desktop, check the notifications menu, you should have an option to turn off focus assist. Let us know how it goes..


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, will test this tonight.

It looks like my focus assist is off, but auto rules are on for gaming.

It sounds just so counterintuitive, the way Focus assist is described (to hide notifications), but I have all settings as off now.

Will update later tonight on how it goes!


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Update: No dice. Focus assist is full off with all auto settings turned off. It directed me back to my desktop at midnight.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Go to settings--system-Focus Assist.

Check for the option during these hours/schedule, which is a time based setting, and turn it off, then focus assist will not kick in at 12:00, this may be the default setting.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, does seem to effect different computers in different ways, always though it's to do with focus. A work around that seems to solve the problem:-

Right-click on your desktop
Select 'Personalize'
In the left-hand side of the menu that comes up, select 'Colors'
Check the toggle "Automatically pick an accent color from my background" - turn it to OFF
Pick a color.

Should solve the problem, likely to be fixed in a QU soon.


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

tristar said:


> Go to settings--system-Focus Assist.
> 
> Check for the option during these hours/schedule, which is a time based setting, and turn it off, then focus assist will not kick in at 12:00, this may be the default setting.


This is what it currently looks like when I performed my test: https://i.imgur.com/Wc0I3uK.png

Does anything look off? I'll double check these settings just after 12:00 to see if the settings have changed


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, does seem to effect different computers in different ways, always though it's to do with focus. A work around that seems to solve the problem:-
> 
> Right-click on your desktop
> Select 'Personalize'
> ...


Thanks for the reply

Looks like that toggle was already off (i.e. no check in the box) and a color was chosen.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the fact yours happens at a specific time indicates that your issue may be different, have you been through task scheduler to see what runs at midnight?


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't find any tasks that ran at midnight, but a few that ran once every hour. I'm thinking that it isn't one of those, since I do run full screen apps at different times on the hour (i.e. 10PM, 11PM), but the symptoms don't show at those times - it's only at 12:00 AM.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it does sound like it's malware, I suspect adwcleaner will find it.

https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/

If no joy post at our Virus, malware, spyware forum, follow first post guide


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, it found an infected registry file.


And two chrome extensions that were questionable, one called "Ask", one called "Hover Zoom". I've kept the latter as I use that one quite frequently, but I have no clue what the first one is. If this fails to fix the issue, I'll clean out "Hover Zoom" as well.


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm, no luck here still. I removed even the chrome add on and it still brings me to desktop at midnight.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you turn Focus Assists to Alarms only ? and uncheck the last option for the Summary.


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

No luck there either tristar, but thanks for the suggestion!

I've now posted in the virus section of the forums here: https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...op-at-12-00-midnight-1230760.html#post7695962


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

This has been nagging me as well, any chance you have Kaspersky installed ?


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

tristar said:


> This has been nagging me as well, any chance you have Kaspersky installed ?


Nope, no Kaspersky for me, currently or ever installed on this system.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Anything in Task scheduler which triggers at 12:00 AM ?


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

tristar said:


> Anything in Task scheduler which triggers at 12:00 AM ?



I've gone through that as well, but there are no tasks schedule for 12:00 midnight.

There are tasks that run on the dot, every hour, but the symptoms of the desktop showing at these other times (i.e. 11PM, 1:00AM) are not present.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm, can you run Task Manager and see what triggers at 12:00 ?

or use an application called procmon from live.sysinternals.com and grab a snapshot from 11:58 PM -12:02 AM

Maybe we pick something up from there...


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

I"ll try this again tonight. I ran the program, but within that 4 minute span, there were so many programs running (even within any 1 second timeframe, there was a large number of programs interacting with the registry and what not).


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah, it's a superb logger.. We want to see if we can pick up events around 12:00 AM.. so close all applications that you no longer need..


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I was waiting till you got the all clear from the virus\malware forum.

Easy way is to use process explorer:-

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

Open it (be sure to go to properties before running the executable, and "Unblock" the file) Open the program go to "View", then "Select Columns", under "Process performance" put a check in "Start time".

Keep on top and note a column that shows "start time" 

OR, (easiest way) around the time it happens (just after), press the win + x keys together, select "Powershell(admin)" from the options at the prompt copy this cmd:- (press enter)

get-process | select name, starttime |out-file $home\starttime.txt
notepad $home\starttime.txt

Processes start times are listed, outputs to notepad, so you can copy paste this here, if you wish


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Name StartTime 
---- --------- 
AdobeUpdateService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
Agent 2018-08-07 9:38:12 PM 
AGMService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
AGSService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
ApplicationFrameHost 2018-08-07 9:46:39 PM 
armsvc 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
audiodg 2018-08-07 9:26:46 PM 
Battle.net 2018-08-07 9:38:13 PM 
Battle.net Helper 2018-08-07 9:38:16 PM 
Battle.net Helper 2018-08-07 9:38:19 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:20 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:57 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:58 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 11:59:00 PM
chrome 2018-08-07 11:50:20 PM
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:15 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:11 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:03 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:04 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:11 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 11:58:48 PM
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:58 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:57 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:57 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:57 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:56 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:56 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:56 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:57 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:20 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:26:59 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:20 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:01 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:01 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:02 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:11 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:05 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:05 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:07 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:07 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:08 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:09 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:10 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:10 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:12 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:16 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:16 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:18 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:18 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:12 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:13 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:14 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:14 PM 
chrome 2018-08-07 9:27:26 PM 
ChsIME 2018-08-07 9:26:30 PM 
conhost 2018-08-08 12:00:12 AM
conhost 2018-08-07 9:26:43 PM 
conhost 2018-08-07 9:38:12 PM 
CrashMailer_64 2018-08-07 9:48:46 PM 
csrss 2018-08-07 9:26:24 PM 
csrss 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
ctfmon 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
dasHost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
Discord 2018-08-07 9:27:21 PM 
Discord 2018-08-07 9:27:25 PM 
dllhost 2018-08-07 11:33:43 PM
dwm 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
explorer 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
fontdrvhost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
fontdrvhost  2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
GameBar 2018-08-07 9:35:47 PM 
GameBarPresenceWriter 2018-08-07 9:48:48 PM 
HDSentinel 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
HiPatchService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
Idle 
IUService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
LCore 2018-08-07 9:26:45 PM 
LockApp 2018-08-07 9:26:32 PM 
LogiRegistryService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
logitechg_discord 2018-08-07 9:26:51 PM 
lsass 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
MBAMService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
mbamtray 2018-08-07 9:26:32 PM 
Memory Compression 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
Microsoft.Photos 2018-08-07 9:46:24 PM 
MSASCuiL 2018-08-07 9:26:42 PM 
MSIAfterburner 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
MsMpEng 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
NahimicVRSvc32 2018-08-07 9:26:43 PM 
NahimicVRSvc64 2018-08-07 9:26:43 PM 
NisSrv 2018-08-07 9:26:31 PM 
nvcontainer 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
nvcontainer 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
nvcontainer 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
NVDisplay.Container 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
NVDisplay.Container 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
NVIDIA Share 2018-08-07 9:27:04 PM 
NVIDIA Share 2018-08-07 9:27:04 PM 
NVIDIA Share 2018-08-07 9:27:02 PM 
NVIDIA Web Helper 2018-08-07 9:26:43 PM 
nvsphelper64 2018-08-07 9:27:02 PM 
NvTelemetryContainer 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
OfficeClickToRun 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
OriginWebHelperService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
Overwatch 2018-08-07 9:48:44 PM 
PnkBstrA 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
PnkBstrB 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
powershell 2018-08-08 12:00:11 AM
Registry 2018-08-07 9:26:19 PM 
RtkNGUI64 2018-08-07 9:26:44 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:46:39 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:35:47 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:26:31 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:26:31 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:46:27 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:26:32 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:26:33 PM 
RuntimeBroker 2018-08-07 9:26:50 PM 
SearchIndexer 2018-08-07 9:26:33 PM 
SearchUI 2018-08-07 9:26:31 PM 
SecurityHealthService 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
Send Anywhere 2018-08-07 9:26:52 PM 
Send Anywhere 2018-08-07 9:26:52 PM 
Send Anywhere 2018-08-07 9:26:49 PM 
services 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
SettingSyncHost 2018-08-07 9:26:32 PM 
SgrmBroker 2018-08-07 9:28:49 PM 
ShareX 2018-08-07 9:26:53 PM 
ShellExperienceHost 2018-08-07 9:26:30 PM 
sihost 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
SkypeHost 2018-08-07 9:26:32 PM 
smartscreen 2018-08-08 12:00:10 AM
smss 2018-08-07 9:26:21 PM 
spoolsv 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 10:05:12 PM
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:28 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:28 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:28 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:28 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:51 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:30 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:30 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:48:48 PM 
svchost 2018-08-08 12:00:10 AM
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:32 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:32 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:26:39 PM 
svchost 2018-08-08 12:00:10 AM
svchost 2018-08-07 9:28:50 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:35:47 PM 
svchost 2018-08-07 9:28:49 PM 
System 2018-08-07 9:26:21 PM 
SystemSettings 2018-08-07 9:46:49 PM 
taskhostw 2018-08-07 9:26:29 PM 
TeamViewer_Service 2018-08-07 9:26:27 PM 
UninstallMonitor 2018-08-07 9:28:36 PM 
wininit 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
winlogon 2018-08-07 9:26:26 PM 
WinStore.App 2018-08-07 9:46:39 PM 
WmiPrvSE 2018-08-07 9:38:12 PM


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I see two svchost processes starting and smartscreen, part of browser and app control, I have never bothered to use this, so i have it off, why it kicks in at this time on your computer I do not know. Try disabling it (it can be turned off in pc settings, under Update and security, windows security. At least to see if this is the cause.


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, will report back tomorrow. Everything smart screen within "Browser and App Control" is now "off".


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Did not do the trick.

And I may be incorrect that it goes to desktop at 12:00AM. 

I was in overwatch at the time, and it minimized and went to my Chrome. So it might just be pulling out my taskbar.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, pesky little problem this is. I also noticed conhost.exe popped up around 12.00 from your post. Check it is located in c:\windows\system32 and not coming from c:\program files, the latter would be a trojan.

You may have to do some work, open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste this cmd:-

schtasks /query /FO LIST /v /hresult > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

You will be surprised how many scheduled tasks lurk under the surface, Use the ctrl + F key to open a search box in notepad, type:- start time, search from the top down looking for the 12.00 time (or near abouts) you can move quite quickly using the F3 key to move the search on.


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Good news is that I could only find conhost.exe in my System 32 folder and not in any program file folders.

Using that command, I did find several items that have a "Last run time" at 12:00AM, but the last time they ran was in 1999 of November, on the 30th (I'm guessing some default year as this computer was definitely not built in that time). 

The only other item that fit the criteria (I performed a search using "12") was the following:


Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Customer Experience Improvement Program
HostName: DESKTOP-Q92O4BI
TaskName: \Microsoft\Windows\Customer Experience Improvement Program\Consolidator
Next Run Time: 2018-08-10 12:00:00 AM
Status: Ready
Logon Mode: Interactive/Background
Last Run Time: 2018-08-09 6:51:57 PM
Last Result: 0
Author: Microsoft Corporation
Task To Run: %SystemRoot%\System32\wsqmcons.exe 
Start In: N/A
Comment: If the user has consented to participate in the Windows Customer Experience Improvement Program, this job collects and sends usage data to Microsoft.
Scheduled Task State: Enabled
Idle Time: Disabled
Power Management: 
Run As User: SYSTEM
Delete Task If Not Rescheduled: Disabled
Stop Task If Runs X Hours and X Mins: 72:00:00
Schedule: Scheduling data is not available in this format.
Schedule Type: One Time Only, Hourly 
Start Time: 12:00:00 AM
Start Date: 2004-01-02
End Date: N/A
Days: N/A
Months: N/A
Repeat: Every: 6 Hour(s), 0 Minute(s)
Repeat: Until: Time: None
Repeat: Until: Duration: Disabled
Repeat: Stop If Still Running: Disabled

But I'm not sure if this is it as it shows the last run time as sometime in the evening. I only picked this one up because the next scheduled time would be tonight midnight.

The following items had a start time of 12:00AM:

HostName: DESKTOP-Q92O4BI
TaskName: \Microsoft\Windows\Maps\MapsUpdateTask
Next Run Time: N/A
Status: Disabled
Logon Mode: Interactive/Background
Last Run Time: 1999-11-30 12:00:00 AM
Last Result: 267011
Author: Microsoft Corporation
Task To Run: COM handler
Start In: N/A
Comment: This task checks for updates to maps which you have downloaded for offline use. Disabling this task will prevent Windows from notifying you of updated maps.
Scheduled Task State: Disabled
Idle Time: Disabled
Power Management: Stop On Battery Mode, No Start On Batteries
Run As User: NETWORK SERVICE
Delete Task If Not Rescheduled: Disabled
Stop Task If Runs X Hours and X Mins: 00:00:40
Schedule: Scheduling data is not available in this format.
Schedule Type: One Time Only, Hourly 
Start Time: 12:00:00 AM
Start Date: 2014-10-21
End Date: N/A
Days: N/A
Months: N/A
Repeat: Every: 24 Hour(s), 0 Minute(s)
Repeat: Until: Time: None
Repeat: Until: Duration: Disabled
Repeat: Stop If Still Running: Disabled

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Offline Files
HostName: DESKTOP-Q92O4BI
TaskName: \Microsoft\Windows\Offline Files\Background Synchronization
Next Run Time: N/A
Status: Disabled
Logon Mode: Interactive/Background
Last Run Time:  1999-11-30 12:00:00 AM
Last Result: 267011
Author: Microsoft Corporation
Task To Run: COM handler
Start In: N/A
Comment: This task controls periodic background synchronization of Offline Files when the user is working in an offline mode.
Scheduled Task State: Disabled
Idle Time: Disabled
Power Management: 
Run As User: Authenticated Users
Delete Task If Not Rescheduled: Disabled
Stop Task If Runs X Hours and X Mins: 24:00:00
Schedule: Scheduling data is not available in this format.
Schedule Type: One Time Only, Hourly 
Start Time: 12:00:00 AM
Start Date: 2008-01-01
End Date: N/A
Days: N/A
Months: N/A
Repeat: Every: 2 Hour(s), 0 Minute(s)
Repeat: Until: Time: None
Repeat: Until: Duration: Disabled
Repeat: Stop If Still Running: Disabled


HostName: DESKTOP-Q92O4BI
TaskName: \Microsoft\Windows\Speech\SpeechModelDownloadTask
Next Run Time: 2018-08-10 2:35:12 AM
Status: Ready
Logon Mode: Interactive/Background
Last Run Time: 2018-08-09 1:09:27 AM
Last Result: -2147023829
Author: N/A
Task To Run: %windir%\system32\speech_onecore\common\SpeechModelDownload.exe 
Start In: N/A
Comment: N/A
Scheduled Task State: Enabled
Idle Time: Only Start If Idle for 10 minutes, If Not Idle Retry For 10 minutes
Power Management: Stop On Battery Mode, No Start On Batteries
Run As User: NETWORK SERVICE
Delete Task If Not Rescheduled: Disabled
Stop Task If Runs X Hours and X Mins: 00:10:00
Schedule: Scheduling data is not available in this format.
Schedule Type: One Time Only, Hourly 
Start Time: 12:00:00 AM
Start Date: 2004-01-01
End Date: N/A
Days: N/A
Months: N/A
Repeat: Every: 24 Hour(s), 0 Minute(s)
Repeat: Until: Time: None
Repeat: Until: Duration: Disabled
Repeat: Stop If Still Running: Disabled

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\User Profile Service
HostName: DESKTOP-Q92O4BI
TaskName: \Microsoft\Windows\User Profile Service\HiveUploadTask
Next Run Time: N/A
Status: Disabled
Logon Mode: Interactive/Background
Last Run Time: 1999-11-30 12:00:00 AM
Last Result: 267011
Author: Microsoft Corporation
Task To Run: COM handler
Start In: N/A
Comment: This task will automatically upload a roaming user profile's registry hive to its network location.
Scheduled Task State: Disabled
Idle Time: Only Start If Idle for 10 minutes, If Not Idle Retry For 120 minutes
Power Management: Stop On Battery Mode
Run As User: SYSTEM
Delete Task If Not Rescheduled: Disabled
Stop Task If Runs X Hours and X Mins: 72:00:00
Schedule: Scheduling data is not available in this format.
Schedule Type: One Time Only, Hourly 
Start Time: 12:00:00 AM
Start Date: 2007-08-28
End Date: N/A
Days: N/A
Months: N/A
Repeat: Every: 12 Hour(s), 0 Minute(s)
Repeat: Until: Time: None
Repeat: Until: Duration: Disabled
Repeat: Stop If Still Running: Disabled


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to task scheduler expand the library and microsoft, windows, locate these tasks I would start with the customer experience, I never opt in for any of these things. And select disable,(right pane) note down those you disable and by process of elimination... you can always enable them again.


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

I disabled Customer Experience Improvement Program last night, but it didn't affect my symptoms.

I have gone through the list now and it looks like almost everything that was "Last Run 1999/11/30" has already been disabled in task scheduler.

The only item I have edited was SpeechModelDownloadTask. Will report back after tonight. Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am in hospital at the moment (I have my own suite) a friend who is a windows shell guru had a look at your problem for me, suggested you use this, (i also discussed a lock timeout registry mod I wrote, however unless you have been playing there the defaults should be ok) 

focus - happydroid

Simple and from a trusted source, (suspect he wrote it).


----------



## anonalchemist (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks - I think that really nailed the issue down! Looks like the culprit is HD Sentinel. It was the only item to pop up on focus.exe right at 12:00.

Per the following:
https://www.hdsentinel.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=7976
https://www.hdsentinel.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10936

the program refreshes things like read/write counters at midnight, but they (admins/developers) have not been able to recreate the issue. A few individuals have reported this issue as well, but I'm not sure what the developer has been doing as a response since the earliest post dates back to 2014 and it does not appear that a fix has been pushed yet. I have sent a developer log (includes disk info, Windows OS, program version) and my symptoms including references to users experiencing the same issue.

I will discontinue the use of this program for now.

Thank you and your friend so much for your continued support and investigation on this issue. Hope you feel better soon!


----------

